# 'Tô a fim de você



## polyglotwannabe

Oi, queridos amigos: 

Fiquei me perguntando como isso poderia ser traduzido.

Oi, tudo bem? Que bom te ver
A gente ficou, coração gostou não deu pra esquecer
Desculpe a visita, eu só vim te falar
_*'Tô afim de você*_ e se não tiver 'cê vai ter que ficar 

What is the best translation here?. Perhaps,_* 'Estou apaixonado por você ?*_
I am leaving it in your good hands.
Thanks,
poly


----------



## englishmania

I'm into you.
I want to be with you.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Oh, great!. Thanks, EM.💯


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

O correto é "to a fim".


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Oh, is that right?. It is separated. Okay, then. I appreciate that, Fernando!.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

«Afim» é adjetivo.
«A fim de» é locução prepositiva.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Yes, I got it. ' to a fim.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

polyglotwannabe said:


> Oh, is that right?. It is separated. Okay, then. I appreciate that Fernando!.



Please, don't forget the vocative comma. 😉


----------



## polyglotwannabe

You wrote "to, isn't it only one '.? Like short for estou, right?. 
Please, don't forget the vocative comma. 
Thanks, Fernando. Sorryy!


----------



## polyglotwannabe

I found this article in a portuguese site.
''Tem coisa melhor do que aquela paixão que dá frio na barriga e te faz sonhar de olhos abertos? Todo mundo tem ou já teve uma dessa. Só que o grande problema é como chamar a atenção daquele gatinho ou gatinha…
Como mostrar pra aquela pessoa especial *que você *_*está afim dela? .''*_
Might that be that it is a popular way of writing it?. I have seen it written like twice, and, i have also  seen it like you say.
uhmm, interesting?.


----------



## englishmania

You know, polyglotwannabe, there are a lot of people who can't write correctly.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Okay, then. Thanks a lot. If you all say it I believe it.


----------



## englishmania

> 'Afim é adjectivo e significa que tem afinidade, parentesco ou semelhança; próximo, aderente, conexo, comum: «Políticas afins», «Amigos afins», «Conhecimentos em ciências afins à medicina».
> 
> A fim de, locução, escreve-se com os elementos separados, equivale a "para" e "para que" com o significado de "com o fim de": «Saiu a fim de tomar café», «Cercou a piscina com um muro, a fim de não ser visto».* Na gíria popular, nomeadamente no Brasil, a fim de usa-se também na expressão «estar a fim de»:«Estou a fim de pegar um cineminha»*.'



in Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa, Afim/a fim de - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa [consultado em 19-05-2020]


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Thankssss


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Só a curiosidade: pode-se ouvir no Brasil "ele ta afinzão de ti" (aí, junto).

Espero não confundir, mas tão e só neste caso, pode/deve se escrever junto. É um brasileirismo consolidado entre millennials.


----------



## guihenning

Eu escreveria “a finzão” o aumentativo não justifica a aglutinação.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

guihenning said:


> Eu escreveria “a finzão” o aumentativo não justifica a aglutinação.



Acho que é o caso duma locução prepositiva que evoluiu pra adjetivo.
Bem, acho que deve-se escrever juntamente, a ver: "Afinzão", "afinzona" (registo popular brasileiro) - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Oh,oh, the talk is getting heavy!😄😁✌


----------



## Vanda

Valeu o registro do ciberdúvidas, Fernando. Acho que eu escreveria tudo junto espontaneamente sem fazer consulta alguma. Bom saber que no registro informal seria mesmo assim.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Vanda said:


> Valeu o registro do ciberdúvidas, Fernando. Acho que eu escreveria tudo junto espontaneamente sem fazer consulta alguma. Bom saber que no registro informal seria mesmo assim.



Sim, mas como viste, só no aumentativo, e é um brasileirismo.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, claro. Acho que eu entendo o básico da língua.


----------



## englishmania

A expressão "estar a fim de alguém"  (aumentativo ou não) não se usa em Portugal.


----------



## Vanda

E como vocês diriam, englishmania?


----------



## englishmania

Hum, mas acho que não temos uma expressão equivalente.

Acho que diríamos “ Gosto (mesmo/muito) de ti “, “Estou interessado em ti” (talvez não disséssemos diretamente; mas diríamos Ele está interessado em ti), “Quero estar contigo” e, entre os jovens “Curto-te bué” ou “Curto bué de ti/dele/dela”.


----------



## pfaa09

Em Portugal, ou no português europeu, usamos a construção "A fim de" para substituir "com a finalidade de" / "com o fim / propósito de".



Vanda said:


> E como vocês diriam, englishmania?


Tal como já respondido pela englishmania, reforço a forma como dizemos "estou a fim da Maria" que é "estou interessado na Maria".
Não conheço outra forma simples de comparar as construções.
"Curtir bué" alguém, não é o mesmo que "estar a fim de" ou "estar interessado em". Uma coisa é gostar de alguém como amigo, outra é estar apaixonado/a.


----------



## englishmania

Sim... curtir/gostar não é exclusivo do amor romântico, mas há gente que usa estas expressões no sentido de estar apaixonado/ gostar mais do que como amigo. Nem toda a gente se expressa da mesma forma/ tão abertamente.


----------



## Vanda

Então acho que o que mais aproxima do nosso 'tô a fim de você' seria o 'curto-te bué'.  Mesmo porque, *acho eu*, que o 'tô a fim de você' está mais na faixa da meninada do que na dos adultos.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

pfaa09 said:


> Em Portugal, ou no português europeu, usamos a construção "A fim de" para substituir "com a finalidade de" / "com o fim / propósito de".



Etimologica e puristicamente, faz muito mais sentido.


----------



## guihenning

Então os portugueses importaram o brasileirismo „curtir“?


----------

